# Shark fishing on A Microskiff



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJnxYsZNzwM&eurl=http://www.70percent.org/blog/cant-afford-a-ski/


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

thats badazz right there.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

I wonder what kind of engine was in that thing, merc or yami?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Yeah buddy!!!!!! He must have a few screws loose to tray that. I like his style.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

All people with long hair are crazy!!!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That guy's got a pair of rocks on him! Too bad they're in his head. ;D


----------



## flatsboater72 (May 8, 2008)

Love how all those people think its real. Couple of things I would like to say. If you throw a rod/reel full of multiple pounds of meat off a pier it sinks like an anvil, the shark if really that close would have nailed that bait before the guy ever got it back from the bottom of the sea floor, the last time I caught a shark he didnt swim nice and straight, beautifully displaying its dorsal fin, with a wake behind him. I think you know my opinion on this new addition to our internet fakes....lol this reminds me of the kid with the shark fin in the original JAWS.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

who around here really knows what the purpose of this thing was. I'd have to guess they weren't trying to fool anyone that wouldn't be fooled. But what ever that machine is made from it sure seems like a lot of trouble for a practical joke, hauls a$$ tho. Its still a pretty cool spoof.  He must be using braid on the rod too, mono would stretch too much. Maybe thats it, it was done as an advertisement for spider wire.


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

I didn't think it was real. I never saw A shark take A bait and and fight on the surface like that.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

> If you throw a rod/reel full of multiple pounds of meat off a pier it sinks like an anvil, the shark if really that close would have nailed that bait before the guy ever got it back from the bottom of the sea floor, the last time I caught a shark he didnt swim nice and straight, beautifully displaying its dorsal fin, with a wake behind him.



I would venture to say that the red/white floatation device that he had on the butt of the rod might help it float. I dont see where this isnt fake. It "looks" very real to me. I dont see no photo shop used. I would also venture to say that the shark looks really big and I dont see any reason why a shark wouldnt go in a straight line. Why cant anyone beive that it is real? I see nothing that says its not real. AND why did he throw the rod and reel into the water when he was ready to surf instead of fighting the fish? Thats the ONLY thing that is throwing me off. It all "looks" very real to me.


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

look closly at the prop wash in front of him and the shark , they kept the boat out of frame


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

TOTALLY FAKE GUYS c'mon no questions asked.


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Frivolity but entertaining. The work involved isn't always rewarded so kudos to those guys for working so hard to make an entertaining bit of film. It reminded me too of that bit with the shark fin from Jaws. Hilarious.


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

HAHA thats funny... I don't care if its not real! What a good idea for a film!


----------



## tailchaser (Mar 16, 2008)

Entertaining, but not as much as watching you guys argue if it's real or not. Kind of like sitting at the in-laws and saying that the WWF is fake.


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

The WWF is FAKE?!


----------

